# Red River Area Sportsmen's Club



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

*Red River Area Sportsmen's Club
Wahpeton/Richland County, North Dakota & Breckenridge/Wilkin County, Minnesota*

*Jr. Wildlife Club*

Thursday, March 19th. 6-7 PM. Build bird nest boxes at Comstock Construction. Call 642-2811 or email [email protected] to register.

Jr. Wildlife Club free and open to all youths, ages 8-16. Call 642-2811 to register.

*Sportsmen's Club - Next event - Club Meeting on Thursday, March 19th at 7:30 PM at Wahpeton Community Center*

February 20, 2020 Minutes

A Red River Area Sportsmen's Club meeting was held at the Wahpeton Community Center on February 20, 2020. Dylan Teberg, Vern Shasky, Brad Glarum, Brad Edwardson, Dave Langenwalter, Paul Sinner, Greg Gerou and Wayne Beyer attended the meeting.

The agenda packet include the meeting agenda, hunting / fishing contest leaders, 2020 budget report and itemized January, 2020 income / expenses report.

Motion-Second-Carried (MSC) - (Shasky, Edwardson) to approve 1-16-20 minutes with the following corrections:
-	$1000 Mooreton Pond dock application was not submitted to NDGF.
-	Richland County Pheasants Banquet is scheduled on March 7, 2020.

President's Report
-	Nominations for club awards were encouraged and are due by the end of the March meeting. 
-	KBMW welcomes club member guest appearances anytime to market an activity. 
-	MSC (Beyer, Glarum) to approve fishing rod and tackle box for Make a Wish Foundation fund-raiser at Wyndmere. 
-	Mooreton Pond dock repairs are needed. 
-	Recent Breckenridge survey indicated lack of knowledge about ice fishing. On-line social media like Instagram gets kid's 
attention.

MSC ( Langenwalter, Glarum) to approve financial reports.

Jr. Wildlife Club 
-	Mark Althoff did a great job presenting spear fishing to 14 youths tonight. The crew enjoyed Polish sausage / sauerkraut. 
-	Funding request letter to Alliance Pipeline was signed by meeting attendees. 
-	Dakota Territory Gun Collectors approved $250 for youth hunts.

North Dakota Wildlife Federation
-	MSC (Glarum, Langenwalter) to write a letter to Representative Kelly Armstrong to support Reinvest in America's Wildlife 
Act (RAWA).
-	'ASK' signs were available for distribution. Wildlife organization fund-raisers are good sites.
-	Joe Keller is attending 'No Trespass Committee' meetings in Bismarck. 
-	Thank you card was received from Executive Director John Bradley.

Renegade Toms 
-	Club got a camera and turkey call. 
-	Renegade Toms donated $75 to the Jr. Wildlife Club. 
-	Leroy Smith and Brad Glarum went to a National Leadership Conference in Nashville, TN. In 1960, 15% of Americans 
hunted. Now it is 3%. Recruit-Reactivate-Retain. Save the Habitat - Save the Hunt. Wild Turkey Federation has recruited 
500,000 new hunters. New theme is "I'm a Conservationist so I Hunt.' 
-	140 people attended the banquet. 
-	17 guns were available + a youth .22 rifle was donated by Brad and Luke Glarum. 
-	Wild Turkey Federation has a blow-up air rifle shooting game headquartered in Bismarck.
-	Thank-you card was written to the Sportsmen's Club. 
-	Next year's fund-raiser is February 5, 2021.

Archery 
-	NASP State Tournament is scheduled at Minot on March 20-21. 
-	MSC (Glarum, Shasky) to donate $500 to Breckenridge Public Schools for archery targets.

Neil Heitkamp Ice Fishing Derby
-	Thanks to Frank Stanko / Daily News for covering Ice Fishing Derby. 
-	249 kids attended, including 55-68-42 boys and 32-40-12 girls. Ages were 1-5, 6-11 and 12-18. 
-	Kids got a tackle box with five jigs and two slip bobbers along with other door prizes. 
-	53 fish were caught. 
-	Kids ate 600 hot dogs, 16 dozen cookies and gallons of hot cocoa. Butch Stollenwork collects much of the donations. 
-	Rocky's donated minnows. 
-	Heitkamp Construction crew does a great job. Gary Page and Jon Hegge provided much of the leadership. 
-	Next year's Ice Fishing Derby is scheduled on February 20, 2021.
-	Christmas trees at the Wahpeton tree disposal site intended for Heitkamp Pond fish habitat need to be picked up by Monday, 
March 23rd.

Head of the Red banquet is scheduled on Saturday, March 28, 2020. It is chaired by Brian Gefre.

Tickets were available for an Ice Fishing Derby on Big Pine Lake that benefits high school fishing teams. Heart of Lakes Conference fishing participants increased from 125 the first year to 400 the second year.

ND Game & Fish Department 
-	Hunter education classes are scheduled at Hughes Shelter on March 23, 24, 26, 30, 31 and April 1. On-line registration 
starts a month before the first class.
-	Dick Bell Catfish Tournament permit application will be submitted.
-	3R (Recruit-Retain-Reactivate) ideas were encouraged by Jeff Long, ND Game-Fish. Brad suggested gopher hunting. Dylan 
said he and friends could be interested in an early-season Canada goose hunt. Squirrel and mourning dove hunting were also 
mentioned. 
-	RRASC did not receive a special big-game allocation lottery license. There were 55 applicants.
-	Fishing pier signs were received.
-	$7500 grant was approved to rock rip-rap the shoreline for the Kidder Recreation Area fishing pier. A long process 
involving the U.S. Army Corp of Engineers permit application is underway. Other permits are needed, too.

ND Sportfishing Congress
-	Addressing Aquatic Nuisance Species (ANS) is its current highest priority and is working with ND Game-Fish.
-	Annual meeting and banquet are scheduled in Bismarck on Saturday, April 25th.

Calendar of Events 
-	March 19th at 6 PM - Jr. Wildlife bird nest box project at Comstock Construction.
-	March 19th at 7:30 PM - club meeting at Community Center.
-	April 4th - Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation fund-raiser at Wahpeton Events Center.
-	April 4th - NDWF quarterly meeting at Valley City and Big Spenders Banquet at Valley City.
-	April 13th from 5:30- 9 PM - Jr. Wildlife birding field trip to Prairie Wetlands Learning Center.
-	April 16th - Club Awards Banquet at Hughes Shelter.

There being no further business, the meeting was adjourned.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 9-12-10.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Hunters Smoker on Friday, October 22nd is year's major fund-raiser. Funds support numerous projects and activities - Jr. Wildlife Club, youth fishing derbies, Red River shoreline fishing, wildlife habitat, conservation education and much, much more.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 11-10-10.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 12-18-10.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 1-22-11.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 2-18-11.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 3-18-11.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 5-20-11.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 6-30-11.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Edited 7-22-11.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 8-19-11.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 9-24-11.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 11-19-11.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 12-17-11.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 2-20-12.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 3-18-12


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 7-22-12.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 9-7-12.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 9-29-12.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 10-19-12.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 11-16-12.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 12-22-12.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Submitted 1-19-13.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 2-23-13.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 3-23-13.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 4-26-13.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 7-21-13.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Submitted 8-22-13.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 9-22-13.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Submitted 1-19-14.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Wayne Beyer said:


> *Red River Area Sportsmen's Club
> Wahpeton/Richland County, North Dakota & Breckenridge/Wilkin County, Minnesota*
> 
> *Jr. Wildlife Club*
> ...


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 2-22-14.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 3-21-14.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Submitted 6-21-14.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 8-22-14.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Wayne Beyer said:


> *Red River Area Sportsmen's Club
> Wahpeton/Richland County, North Dakota & Breckenridge/Wilkin County, Minnesota*
> 
> *Jr. Wildlife Club*
> ...


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

b]Red River Area Sportsmen's Club
Wahpeton/Richland County, North Dakota & Breckenridge/Wilkin County, Minnesota[/b]

*Jr. Wildlife Club*

Friday, October 3rd - trap shooting - 5:30 PM at Mooreton's Joe Pikarski Club.

Saturday, October 4th - Youth Pheasant Hunt. Must have hunter ed.

Thursday, October 16th - air rifle shooting - 6-7 PM at Community Center.

Jr. Wildlife Club free and open to all youths, ages 8-16. Call 642-2811 to register.

*Sportsmen's Club*

* September 18, 2014 Minutes *

A Red River Area Sportsmen's Club meeting was held on the 18th day of September, 2014 from 7:30-8:40 PM at the Community Center. Bill Straus, Dave Langenwalter, Kim Barringer, Greg Braun, Kevin Manock, Red Barringer, Patrick Brejcha, Larry Brunkhorst, Brett Lambrecht, Kent Sundseth, Cindie VanTassel, Becci Truesdell, Melissa Schumacher, Vern Shasky, Curt Mund, Jerry Oren, R


Wayne Beyer said:


> Wayne Beyer said:
> 
> 
> > *Red River Area Sportsmen's Club
> ...





Wayne Beyer said:


> Wayne Beyer said:
> 
> 
> > *Red River Area Sportsmen's Club
> ...


andy Hoerer, Greg Gerou, Paul Sinner and Wayne Beyer attended the meeting.

MSC (K. Barringer, Manock) to approve 8-21-14 minutes.

President's Report
•	Communication continues with Scott Nicholson, B-W Insurance Kyle DeVries, Farmers Union Insurance about club liability insurance coverage.
•	A special meeting, including committee chairs will be scheduled to review by-laws. 
•	A nice crowd attended Gene VanEeckhout's going-away party at Silver Lake and three club members will be attending his NDGF retirement event in Jamestown.

Bill Straus reported the checking account balance is $26,211.36. MSC (Langenwalter, Hoerer) to approve the treasurer's report.

The ND Wildlife Federation meets at Hughes Shelter, starting at 10 AM on Saturday, October 25th. Club members are invited. Larry Brunkhorst offered to help with lunch.

The SE Sportsmen's Club meets in Hankinson on Wednesday, October 29th.

Jr. Wildlife Report
•	Duck calling is scheduled at the Head of the Red Trap Club on Friday, September 19th.
•	Nature hike is scheduled at Prairie Wetlands Center on Monday, September 22nd.
•	Air rifle shooting takes place at the Community Center on Thursday, October 16th.

Scholarship application has been updated and will be listed on the web site.

Hunters Smoker
•	Tickets and posters are available.
•	Prize solicitation volunteers include Breckenridge North Side - Randy Hoerer, Breckenridge South Side - Melissa Schumacher, Tyler / Fairmount / Great Bend - Greg Gerou, Wahpeton South Side - Greg Braun, Dakota Avenue Bridge to 4th Street - Vern Shasky, Dakota Avenue 4th-6th Street - Bill Straus, Dakota Avenue 6th-11th Street - Curt Mund, Mooreton / Dwight / Barney - Brad Glarum and Wyndmere - Dick Bell.
•	Venison is needed unless a roadkill moose is available for the third year in a row.

Larry Brunkhorst entered a 35" Chinook salmon, caught in the Columbia River on 9-2-14.

Public Relations Committee
•	Float is registered for the NDSCS homecoming parade on Saturday, October 4th. A volunteer is needed to pull the float. Dave Langenwalter will check with a possible tractor sponsor. The float will be decorated on Thursday, October 2nd at the Truesdell residence.
•	10-12 grilling sets engraved with the club's name were ordered through Wahpeton Auto Value and will be used for any requests for fund-raiser sponsorships.

Red River Committee
•	Rich Truesdell and Boy Scouts will clean the archery range and golf course fishing pier areas.
•	Parking / access area across road from Kidder Rec Area restrooms needs improvements.
•	Shoreline across from DeVine's needs stabilization.

Air Rifle Program
•	13 youths, including seven new attendees are registered for the fall program, starting this Sunday, September 21st.
•	More volunteers are needed as previous helpers may have conflicts.
•	Colleen Svingen, 4H will help with registration on Sunday.
•	Fund balance is $830.59.
•	Shirts will be ordered through Parks & Rec.
•	Gym availability will be checked.

Youth Waterfowl Hunt
•	12 youths are signed up for the hunt, scheduled this Saturday, September 20th.
•	Trap shooting and duck calling will be offered at the Head of the Red Trap Club on Friday, September 19th.
•	Kent Sundseth, Tewaukon Refuge Manager thanked the club for its partnership in providing youth hunting opportunities.
•	Incentives include boxes of trap shooting and steel shot, duck call, camouflage caps, camouflage fanny packs, duck identification booklets, decoy spreads in sloughs, etc.

Youth Pheasant Hunt
•	Approximately ten youths are signed up so far for the hunt on Saturday, October 4th.
•	There will be trap shooting practice at the Mooreton Trap Club on Friday, October 3rd.
•	Saturday's schedule begins with a pancake-sausage breakfast at Hills 210 Café at 7 AM.
•	Mark Althoff is chairing the hunt.
•	Incentives include boxes of trap shooting and steel shot, orange caps, camouflage fanny packs, shotgun magazine plugs and mentored hunts with dogs.

New Business
•	Cindie VanTassel reported 22 ladies attended the Women for All Seasons Conference at Camp Wilderness. They plan to schedule 2-3 yearly events and encourage more participation by interested ladies. 
•	Renegade Toms donated $50 to the air rifle program.
•	Deer carcass dumpster will be contracted with Hankinson TG Sanitation this fall. 
•	Mark Althoff thanked RRASC for supporting the Long Lake Youth Fishing Derby. Highlights included 166 participants, prizes for all contestants and nice-sized walleye, northern pike, largemouth bass, bluegills and rock bass caught. 
•	MN DNR sent a thank-you letter for club's $500 sponsorship of a walleye rearing pond.
•	Larry Brunkhorst suggested the club consider sponsorship of Smith WPA projects again. High water previous curtailed some projects, including food plots.
•	Dates will not be etched on the bulbs previously approved for the club banquet.

The next meeting is scheduled on Thursday, October 16th at 7:30 PM in the Community Center.

There being no further business, the meeting was adjourned.[/quote][/quote]


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 10-28-14.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 11-21-14


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Submitted 1-20-15.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 3-27-15.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Submitted 5-24-15.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 7-16-15.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 7-25-15.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 8-29-15.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 10-16-15.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 11-21-15.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 12-22-15.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 2-1-16


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 2-20-16.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 3-20-16.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Till this post I had never heard of this wildlife club!, I especially liked the Jr Wildlife club part of it! I was aware of a fairly active Barnes county wildlife club, but not one in Fargo. 
Don't know of any active one in Bismarck, though there is a very active Briding Club consisting of a lot of hunter fishing friends of surprisingly all ages. Since becoming a " snowbird" in the winter I admit I don't know much about the various organizations in the Bismarck area! Most meetings tend to be in the winter....at least that's my excuse. ,  
Active wildlife clubs give me a little glimmer of hope for the future of our hunting/fishing/shooting passions! Not to beat a dead horse, but when longstanding organizations like DU and many others somehow were tossed in with HSUS and their lookalikes by bloggers who should have known better, my outlook for our future crashed and burned!


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 5-14-16


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Habitat Hugger said:


> Till this post I had never heard of this wildlife club!, I especially liked the Jr Wildlife club part of it! I was aware of a fairly active Barnes county wildlife club, but not one in Fargo.
> Don't know of any active one in Bismarck, though there is a very active Briding Club consisting of a lot of hunter fishing friends of surprisingly all ages. Since becoming a " snowbird" in the winter I admit I don't know much about the various organizations in the Bismarck area! Most meetings tend to be in the winter....at least that's my excuse. ,
> Active wildlife clubs give me a little glimmer of hope for the future of our hunting/fishing/shooting passions! Not to beat a dead horse, but when longstanding organizations like DU and many others somehow were tossed in with HSUS and their lookalikes by bloggers who should have known better, my outlook for our future crashed and burned!


Thanks for inquiry. Red River Area Sportsmen's Club (Wahpeton, ND and Breckenridge, MN) sponsors a monthly Jr. Wildlife activity and other opportunities like fishing derbies, youth hunts, etc. We had a couple hundred kids in last week's river fishing derby. Archery and trap shooting youth teams are booming around here so great to see! Lewis & Clark Club (Bismarck-Mandan) is very active. Contact is Mike McEnroe ([email protected]).


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 11-13-16.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 11-21-16


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 1-17-16.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 12-17-16.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 2-20-17.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 7-1-17.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I always enjoy reading this post. The sense of community and family is something that we need more of.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 10-19-17.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 10-31-17.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 11-20-17.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 2-11-18.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 2-27-18


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 3-18-18.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 7-19-18.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

alway enjoy reading this... thanks


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 1-27-19.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 2-24-19.


----------



## Wayne Beyer (Dec 19, 2009)

Updated 3-28-19


----------

